# Royal Crown, sleigh DIY, Sahara



## micchan (Apr 21, 2020)

For anyone interested, I have the Royal Crown in my shop today



I also have Sahara visiting and Fang is currently handing out sleigh DIY




Please send me a DM if you’d like to visit. My island is currently under heavy construction, so please only stick to those places (Sahara is wandering around the beach sections).Tips (IGB, NMT, etc.) are always appreciated!


----------

